# Cannot find Win 8 Drivers!



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, 


I know Windows 8 will be released in a week, but I have decided to install it the first day its launched. 
I have a slow internet connection of 256KBps and it doesnt work most of the time. 

Therefore, I need to download in advance Windows 8 drivers and keep them handy during Windows 8 installation. 



My Question is: 
Where can I find Windows 8 Drivers for my PC now? 


Note that I have a HP laptop, and HP technicians said they will not provide Windows 8 drivers after a few weeks of Windows 8 launch. I cannot wait for it. 
Also, Driver Reviver and Driver Max just lets you update drivers for your current system, and not in advance.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you need to see if the drivers for your computer will be natively part of W8 
the most common ones will


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and complete model number of your HP laptop?

If you don't know for sure, advise what the product number(P/N) and/or model number(M/N) on the sticker is.

----------------------------------------------------------

What version(XP, Vista, 7) of Windows is it currently running?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Its HP G70 120. And I contacted HP, and their windows 8 drivers will not arrive weeks after windows 8 final release. 

I am currently on Windows 7 32 Bit. I would like to perform a clean installation of Windows 8 64 bit as soon as it hits the stores. 

Any ideas where can I find the drivers to download?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Any ideas where can I find the drivers to download?


Yes. HP's web site. Nobody else can copy them until HP makes them available. Do you know that you will need drivers in addition to what is included with Windows 8?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

SparkPlugBolt said:


> I cannot wait for it.


What's the rush?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

SparkPlugBolt said:


> Its HP G70 120. And I contacted HP, and their windows 8 drivers will not arrive weeks after windows 8 final release.
> 
> I am currently on Windows 7 32 Bit. I would like to perform a clean installation of Windows 8 64 bit as soon as it hits the stores.
> 
> Any ideas where can I find the drivers to download?


You didn't provide the information on the sticker, so I'm going to assume you have a *HP G70-120EA* (NG503EA) laptop - which came with Windows Vista Home Premium SP1(32-bit) pre-installed.

It does have Windows 7(64-bit) drivers available for the audio, graphics, ethernet, wireless, touchpad, etc..

As TerryNet already advised, you can't obtain drivers from that laptop's support site that haven't been posted yet.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

flavallee said:


> You didn't provide the information on the sticker, so I'm going to assume you have a *HP G70-120EA* (NG503EA) laptop - which came with Windows Vista Home Premium SP1(32-bit) pre-installed.
> 
> It does have Windows 7(64-bit) drivers available for the audio, graphics, ethernet, wireless, touchpad, etc..
> 
> ...


Are there any other sources from where I can download drivers for Windows 8 in few steps?

Because find each and every hardware, and then the manufacture and checking the version is quite tough.


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Yes. HP's web site. Nobody else can copy them until HP makes them available. Do you know that you will need drivers in addition to what is included with Windows 8?


Well I dont have any idea which drivers will be with Windows 8 and which I will have to install.

Any ideas how to find out, which drivers and what else I am going to need on windows 8?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Any ideas how to find out, which drivers and what else I am going to need on windows 8?


Sure 'nuf! For example, my post in your recent thread.

In this thread you've made a comment about your internet service that explains why you've ignored that advice. Nonetheless, you could have followed the link and learned some more. There is one option to download a small program that will survey your computer and tell you how Windows 8 will probably fare before it downloads and installs Windows 8 (you can stop it at this point). Or you could have looked at the FAQ, including the system requirements, which begin with



> Windows 8 Release Preview works great on the same hardware that powers Windows 7:
> 
> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster
> 
> ...


----------

